# What a difference a day makes... The power of the Sun



## Photo Lady (Dec 3, 2019)

Is like no other power...


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 3, 2019)

Nice set........


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 3, 2019)

The chicken in the snow reminds me of one time our free range birds came up one short @ nighttime & freezing rain was forecast.  We could not find her until the next morning & she was covered in ice but alive.  We brought her in the house & set her in front of the fireplace to warm up & dry prior to taking her back to the coop.  She carried on like nothing unusual happened in her life.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 3, 2019)

Ron Evers said:


> The chicken in the snow reminds me of one time our free range birds came up one short @ nighttime & freezing rain was forecast.  We could not find her until the next morning & she was covered in ice but alive.  We brought her in the house & set her in front of the fireplace to warm up & dry prior to taking her back to the coop.  She carried on like nothing unusual happened in her life.


They are so unique in their personalities... this one is the one i worry about..she hates going into the coop with the others and she is giving me a hard time about.. it gets dark early and she takes off and hides..so glad you had a happy ending


----------



## Peeb (Dec 3, 2019)

Winners!


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 3, 2019)

Peeb said:


> Winners!


Thank  you


----------



## tirediron (Dec 3, 2019)

Ewwwwww... what's all that gross white stuff???????????????


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 4, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Ewwwwww... what's all that gross white stuff???????????????


But the sun's out!


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 4, 2019)

Very nice set, PL! I have to go with #5 just because I'm a big fan of Blue Jays. You got lucky capturing that guy, they're so skittish I can almost never get a good pic of one. I barely managed this one hiding in some bushes a few days ago.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 4, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice set, PL! I have to go with #5 just because I'm a big fan of Blue Jays. You got lucky capturing that guy, they're so skittish I can almost never get a good pic of one. I barely managed this one hiding in some bushes a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 183248


you will get them.. just have to be right day ... thanks


----------



## PJM (Dec 4, 2019)

Very nice set.  I too like the Blue Jay.


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 4, 2019)

Very nice set!


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 4, 2019)

PJM said:


> Very nice set.  I too like the Blue Jay.


thank you.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 4, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Very nice set!


Thank you Jeff..


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 4, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice set, PL! I have to go with #5 just because I'm a big fan of Blue Jays. You got lucky capturing that guy, they're so skittish I can almost never get a good pic of one. I barely managed this one hiding in some bushes a few days ago.
> ]



Try using peanuts to bring them in.  



 

I set the camera up on a tripod with a remote trigger on the balcony & sat comfortably in the living-room to snap pics as they came.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 4, 2019)

Ron Evers said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice set, PL! I have to go with #5 just because I'm a big fan of Blue Jays. You got lucky capturing that guy, they're so skittish I can almost never get a good pic of one. I barely managed this one hiding in some bushes a few days ago.
> ...


I never thought of peanuts..thanks


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 4, 2019)

Ron Evers said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice set, PL! I have to go with #5 just because I'm a big fan of Blue Jays. You got lucky capturing that guy, they're so skittish I can almost never get a good pic of one. I barely managed this one hiding in some bushes a few days ago.
> ...



Maybe I'll put a feeder where I usually see them and try some, thanks for the tip, Ron!


----------

